# wn822n wireless usb does not load firmware

## elvis_

Hello,

I have the above card that gives an error when trying to load firmware.

```
Jan 29 01:03:45 desire kernel: usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

Jan 29 01:03:58 desire kernel: usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

Jan 29 01:03:58 desire kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0cf3, idProduct=7015

Jan 29 01:03:58 desire kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=48

Jan 29 01:03:58 desire kernel: usb 1-1: Product: USB WLAN

Jan 29 01:03:58 desire kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ATHEROS

Jan 29 01:03:58 desire kernel: usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 12345

Jan 29 01:03:59 desire kernel: usb 1-1: ath9k_htc: Firmware - htc_7010.fw download failed

Jan 29 01:03:59 desire kernel: ath9k_htc: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -22

```

I have the htc_7010.fw in the /lib/firmware directory

The device works perfectly on an opensuse box. I booted with that kernel config and it didn't work so I am thinking it is not a kernel problem. Maybe something with the helper app.

Any tips? I've been through all the howtos on the driver and chipset and I seem to be following them.

Thanks

----------

## Ion Silverbolt

Did you obtain the firmware by installing the linux-firmware package in gentoo?

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

If the firmware checks out, this should be it's sha1sum: 7e9aaadb3f81befee6da22e04d2606249c92f395

```
sha1sum htc_7010.fw
```

----------

## wrc1944

Compare the firmware on the Gentoo box to the one on the openSuse box.  If it's the not the same, you might try copying the suse version that works with your device over to the Gentoo /lib/firmware directory.

I once did this with the Linux Mint version firmware for a realtek usb wireless device which required the r8712u wireless usb driver (found in the kernel source /drivers/Staging directory).  Mint was using it (auto-detected and loaded the correct firmware and kernel driver).  In Gentoo, even though I had the correct r8712u driver from staging loading, my wireless still wouldn't work until I copied over the working firmware from Mint.  Worked like a charm.

BTW- As far as I can tell, the linux-firmware package does not contain many current firmware packages, so it might not have what you need.

EDIT:  forgot to mention- do you have ath9k_htc & friends enabled in your kernel?

I have to use a wn7822n wireless usb adapter with 3.2.x kernels on Arch and Mageia, and my lsmod says: 

```
Module                         Used By

ath9k_htc              56902  0 

ath9k_common            2096  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_hw              347282  2 ath9k_common,ath9k_htc

ath                    14802  3 ath9k_hw,ath9k_common,ath9k_htc

mac80211              228367  1 ath9k_htc

cfg80211              172260  3 mac80211,ath,ath9k_htc 
```

----------

## elvis_

It was the regulatory rules file, I emerged 

net-wireless/wireless-regdb

and it all worked. 

How do I mark this as solved?

----------

